# should I customize my 67



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Hey guys:
I am getting ready to drop my 67 off in december to be painted. I am torn on what to do. I cant make up my mind on a paint color. Lately Ive been thinking of doing a custom job by lowering and adding BIG wheels and low profile tires. The car is not numbers matching by the way. I cant seem to find any pictures of customized goats. I got the idea from one of the gto dicast cars i bought and attached a pic. Any input and or pics would be greatly appreciated.... Thanks, Mike


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

in my eyes u can still use the factory colors and still pull off the lowering and bigger wheels


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Depends on what you want to do with the car. If you want to resale, then stick with the factory color and suspension. If you plan on keeping the car and driving enjoying it forever, then I'd paint it a color that makes you happy and drop it if that's the look your after.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

There are some muscle cars that look pretty alright when they are customized. When it comes down to classic GTO, I've always loved the factory look of it. Just my opinion. Goodluck


----------



## parag (Oct 17, 2008)

drop tops are bad ass, when you lower it and paint it a dark custom color


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I found this pic and its what im thinking but w/ different colors. It would be easy to go back to stock...


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

sorry, here is the pic


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

In my opinion you should do what ever you are going to appreciate. It is your car..and extension of your personality so that part would be up to you. Plus it isnt number matching so that helps. Even if I had a numbers matching car I would still customize it to an extent.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would leave it alone, personally. But, it's your ride. Resale value will be affected, but what you're doing is reverseable. Also, being 47, I have no love for the big diameter, ghetto rims. They belong on 4-door Impalas driven by drug dealers where I come from! Do what you want, and enjoy it!!
Jeff


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

To customize or not to customize. Sounds like your leaning towards customizing. Given the pix you submitted, I think it would look GREAT! If a car is customized properly, sometimes it can bring in big bucks, even more than if you left it stock, especially on a non matching vehicle. Big wheels and slam it! I like that look too. Although, I am 46 and from what I've read, I have less than a year to enjoy that look.......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

68 Green Goat, get ALL YOU CAN out of 46, 'cuz it sure goes all to hell in hurry!!! 
Jeff


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I hear ya GeeTeeOhguy!! Glad you got a sense of humor....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Leave it alone!!!!!!!!:cheers And....it's all down hill after 25


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i would go with only a 1 inch lower and tubular control arms with station wagon springs in rear with 17 rims ,dont go with a really low -low profile tire


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Found this pic also, I think it looks bad ass..


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree! The only thing with a really low profile tire is, you may compromise the ride. The lower you go, the stiffer the ride. Although, it should help it corner! Something these cars were never noted for..............


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

found another one


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

Foose = My idol. :cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ThomasGTO said:


> Foose = My idol. :cool


jr>sr


----------

